# Muskie Stocking 2009



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Hot off the presses. Well actually I received an email. lol


MUSKELLUNGE ADV. EAST FORK LAKE 1,070 08/14/2009 Kisfh Totals 1,070 



To be stocked this week:

MUSKELLUNGE ADV. ALUM CREEK LAKE 3,192 08/25/2009 LOSFH Totals 3,192

MUSKELLUNGE ADV. PIEDMONT LAKE 2,273 08/25/2009 Kisfh

MUSKELLUNGE ADV. CAESAR CREEK LAKE 2,723 08/25/2009 Kisfh

MUSKELLUNGE ADV. EAST FORK LAKE 901 08/27/2009 Kisfh

MUSKELLUNGE ADV. SALT FORK LAKE 3,106 08/27/2009 Kisfh

Totals 9,003 


More information to come. Will post when I get it.

Any questions please ask.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm no biologist! But I'm suprised they stock in the fall when the big girls are out fattening up? You'd think they would want the fry to have a few months of warm weather and plentiful food?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I don't believe it is fall yet. Also, when should they stock the advanced fingerlings. If they do it later it will be closer to winter time, colder water and the fish won't have time to adapt to their new environment. If they do it sooner the fish will be smaller and subject to being eaten by bass, saugeye and catfish. I think they do a great job of stocking the lakes with musky. I just wish there was a way we could keep them from being flushed out. Hopefully, Alum doesn't get flooded this winter or next spring. If it doesnt...........that lake is going to be on fire!!!!!!!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

No clearfork?


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

The muskies stocked are advanced fingerlings. This years fish average 10" and could be close to 20" by this time next year.


As to Clearfork. Due to the VHS Clearfork can only receive fish that are hatched from Clearfork eggs (if they are even still able to stock it). I've not heard anything on it yet but when I do I will be sure to pass it on.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Thanks weather, maybe I will be fishing there more often now. Cause I guess when they are gone, they are gone. I only live 10 min. from there anyway, just sucks having to drive somewhere else to get my trolling fix....


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

They Don't stock Leesville anymore?


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Yes they stock Leesville. At this time I do not have any information as to when.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

Weatherby said:


> Yes they stock Leesville. At this time I do not have any information as to when.



OK
Thank you very much Sir


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

Weatherby said:


> Hot off the presses. Well actually I received an email. lol
> 
> MUSKELLUNGE ADV. CAESAR CREEK LAKE 2,723 08/25/2009 Kisfh
> 
> Any questions please ask.


So this means next year I'm going to have even less excuses for getting skunked on the dead C?


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

**Update**

Body of Water..............Number of Muskie 
Alum Creek Lake...............3,192 
Caesar Creek Lake............2,723 
Clearfork Reservoir............1,012 
East Fork Lake.................1,971 
Lake Milton......................1,684 
Leesville Lake...................1,045 
Piedmont Lake..................2,273 
Salt Fork Lake..................3,106 
West Branch....................2,616


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

Just out of curiosity, does anyone know what percentage of stocked muskies are assumed to survive? I would think that this statistic drives the # of fish being introduced.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Generally they stock 1 fish per surface acre of water.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

so good news on clearfork then! Thanks


----------



## Brian Vinson (Apr 20, 2009)

Once the fingerlings get to a size that they have a better than normal chance of survival, they are stocked. If anything, it was a little warm for them but due to the cooler weather this summer, the muskies grew fast. The biggest ones went first and because the fish were growing one inch per week, it wasn't long before the others were stocked. The minnow resources for feeding the fish were also low which influenced the releases at the time. This might explain a little more why ODNR released when they did.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Have they stocked West Branch yet?


----------

